# Thames Valley Meet - Wed 14th October



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 14th October, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Who fancies coming along?

phodge & Mr phodge
Bucks85th
Rudetesh99
NaughTTy
slineTT & Miss slineTT
ttvic
V6 SRS
davegill79 & Mrs davegill79
R6B TT


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thank goodness for that! I thought we were going to be on our own!

:lol:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in.

Be good to see you all again.

Note - car is still very much the same!!!


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

be a first for me but im in be good to meet some people and ill even bring kermit monster out (the tt lol)


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Luke89 - Only been once few months back and it was my first meet but all those who attend are wicked. Great laugh and the food is enough to make you think you've eaten 3 meals in one go! So can't complain.

Looking forward to seeing the Kermit Monster - saw the post yesterday on the forum! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Count me in Penny


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeap moua and probably mrs moua............


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Far enough before the Moor TTour that I'll be able to make it down.
I was going to hold out for the next curry evening, but the Three Horseshoes is just too good to resist. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
I'll try and make it a little earlier this time.

Sean.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bugger - Mitesh (Rudetesh99) was telling me about this one yesterday at our mini meet and said it was the 13th, I was all set to come along to my first one but as it is the 14th can't make it as it is my girlfriends birthday and I would get a beating if I tried to slope off 

Hope to make the next one, Mitesh if you can make that we can roll in convoy (if you can keep up :lol: )

Charlie


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Go on I will be there


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Charlie - That was too cheap.

"girlfriends birthday" over a "TT meet" - whats happened to you?!

That name change must have affected u in other ways.

Catch u on Friday PM. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

mite not be there now killed the tt tonite when i hit something at 150+


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys, 1st post updated. 

luke89 - bad news about the car.  You're welcome along anyway....

Charlie - that's no excuse! Bring her along! :wink:


----------



## davegill79 (Oct 23, 2008)

Have put it in the diary - will be the mine and the wife's first meet! Looking forward to meeting everyone...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

You're very welcome - always good to see new faces.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd love to but she is very understanding on the whole and i think that may be 1 step too far 

Definitely want to come along to the next one though  . I don't look in here that often so need to remember to do so, as I have missed a couple in the past by not looking often enough.

Charlie


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hopefully I'll be along Penny (especially now my son has a part time job there - please think up complicated drinks and cocktails he will have no idea how to make  )


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Good news! Can he get us discount..?? :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Penny just me this time, Donna is under the weather. Damn winter....... :x


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

2 more for the list  . ian


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

cars done 1000 miles since the smash and running well so ill be along  mite even clean it :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Penny

Sorry I was not able to attend last night got held up at work 

see you next time


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks all for yet another great evening & to Penny for putting it all together!

The lemon chili steak was particularly spiffing last night, and did not leave me with napalm-guts either after the meal or this morning as the last one did. That was vicious!

Cheers!

Jim


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, another excellent evening Penny. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

My DIS made interesting reading when I got home.
2:35h Driving time.
Hmm, 87 minutes to get there. 155 - 87 =  [smiley=stop.gif] :lol: :lol: 
Ø71mph :twisted: 
Ø30.5mpg 

Penny, I'll see you a week on Friday.
See everyone else another time.

Sean.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you for organising Penny once again...... A lovely bunch of people and a great aray of TTs, including the lime green one........


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks from me too Penny - another great meet - good to see new faces as well as old!


----------



## luke89 (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks for the welcomes and comments on the tt  good to meet every one hope to attend the next one


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you all enjoyed it!

Vic - no worries, hope you're not working too hard!

Sean - you naughty boy!! See you next weekend....

Luke - it was good to meet you. You're car is stunning!

Dave & Gill - good to meet you too, and have another roadster at the meet!


----------

